# Question about new excision codes and CCI



## Robin R (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello, 

I have a question regarding the new musculoskeletal excision codes and CCI.

The 2010 CPT manual states for excision of subcutaneous soft tissue tumors, "extensive undermining or other techniquest to close a defect created by skin excision may require a complex repair which should be reported separately."

Let's say we have a 5 cm subcutaneous tumor being removed, this would be CPT 21931, and there is also a complex closure, CPT 13101.

According to CCI, "Code 13101 is a component of Column 1 code 21931 but a modifier is allowed in order to differentiate between the services provided."

Does this seem right to use a 59 modifier?  

I just thought this was a little odd that the 59 would be required & was wondering what other people thought of this.

Thank you!


----------

